# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: مشکل این برنامه از کجاست (مطلب )

## harrypotter228

masale ye borj bastare sayale k profile ghalzate mavad dar toole borj bayad b dast biyad.k baraye in kar borj taghsim bandi shod va baraye har step moadelat b dast oomad.
 dar har step: masale 8 moadele 8 majhoole k bayad hal beshe va javabe har marhale baraye marhale bad niyaze.w(i) ghelzate mavade.
 phys eteleate fizikiy va savabete.balance:modeleii hast k bayad hal beshe b name F.va result ham akhareshe k az in ja bayad ejra beshe. khodesh b 2 taye dige linke mikhore.error too ejrash migire k man nemifahman chye?

----------

